# How fat are you?



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm at the upper end of the healthy weight range, so "normal". I've always been a little self-conscious of my weight because I've always had a belly, no thigh gap, etc. It's a silly thing to be insecure about; I'm still at a healthy weight. I'm just curvy dammit


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

Thinner than average.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Precision_Firefly said:


> Slightly overweight.
> If I could just stop eating the entire wedge of gouda cheese, in one sitting, every time I buy one..


Cheese is my weakness.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

5'2", 125 lbs. I was 120 until I gained some college ass weight.

So normal, I guess.


----------



## Geejayblue (Dec 21, 2015)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Cheese is my weakness.



Mmmm, cheese.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm nearly underweight.


----------



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

6'0, 175 pounds. So I'm 23.7. Which is defined as normal.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> 5'2", 125 lbs. I was 120 until I gained some college ass weight.
> 
> So normal, I guess.


Nothing wrong with gaining 5 pounds of ass weight


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bmi-17.5 
Body fat percentage - 16% body fat 
166cm 48kg ( 5'5.5, 106lbs) 
I'm quite thin - however I'm extremely healthy and quite active - I wouldn't mind gaining more weight ...however I'm quite content with my body  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm pretty underweight, I don't really mind.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm 5 ft 7.5 and about 150 lb right now. Technically that's normal but I wear a large. Trying to get back to a medium.


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

187 cm/84 kg

or

6.13 feet/185 pounds

Meaning I'm a normal, whatever that means


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

5 ft 10.5 inches

227 pounds / 103 kg

Quite big boned and lotsa muscle but still more fat. 

Currently doing daily cardio and weight training every other day. 

Targeting 75 kg / 163 pounds by the end of the year.


----------



## jimtaylor (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm 79" or roughly 6'6" and 196-199 pounds. So a normal healthy weight. Though I am trying to bulk up right now.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Slightly above underweight


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Slightly above underweight


You're back!!<3 YAY


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> You're back!!<3 YAY


Now who is this? A local. My designation is Grandmaster Yoda.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm about 5'6'' and around 120 lbs, so roughly the size of a half-elf.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm grossly overweight (5'3" and 130 lbs...possibly more, I don't have a scale so I'm guessing), but a BMI calculator I found says my ideal weight (100 lbs even) is actually underweight. How does that work? There are people taller than I am who weigh that much - and I was wondering if I should go even lower...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm grossly overweight - 138kg, 194cm tall. I have only one chin, though.


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

BMI 20.7
I'm not from America so I'm not sure if I should vote on that poll or not. xD


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

20.1 BMI, not overweight but not skinny either.


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

I am underfat. Where is the less than normal option?


----------



## Terra_ (Mar 5, 2016)

@1531 - Your country more than likley accepts U.S. Dollars so your from the USA ;-) @floodbear - thats awesome! lol ! Negative zone.(but underfat is an incorrect term for an actual diagnosis.) My buddy was" underfat" and always cold.i'm sure you knew that but some probably don't

Funny, I lost 100 pounds about 10 years ago. I grew up early just eating crap. Literally crap once I gained knowledge. I would spend $5 on Mcdonald $1 burgers 4 times a week. I used to eat until I was stuffed not just full.

USA is the world's bread basket. The planet largely relies on America to provide wheat and grains along side a large amount of fruit.
Being provider of food for the world leads to lower domestic food prices. Lower food prices combined with technological modification to maximize taste and pleasure. This leads to typical over consumption and inevitably weight gain and deteriorating health.

Can you imagine holding an additional 100 pounds?!(45.3 Kilo)

I am very weight conscious now , can you blame me? I lost all the weight with good diet and exercise over the course of 3 years. So don't think it was easy noobs. I didnt take the easy route surgery or pills.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm fat as *fuck*

Bmi 23.7 Apparently people of my height are between 136 and 184.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Excuse me?


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

5'11- 143.3 Ibs

My parents consider me underweight


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

My BMI is on the lower side of normal.

Basically at 5'8", I weigh about 125 pounds. Tall and thinner.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Currently _accepting _ any extra fat (via) individual(s) that would like to donate to my 116 IB ribcage.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Phreshness and phatness

We some trill ass ****** 



heavydirtysoul said:


> Excuse me?


I'm guessing that means "fucking fat"


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Currently _accepting _ any extra fat (via) individual(s) that would like to donate to my 116 IB ribcage.


Tie me up. Cover me in chocolate. Lick it up. Get ribcage armored in fat after obscene amount of chocolate gormandizing. 

But tbh, 116 sounds hot. If it isn't a danger to your health.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Phreshness and phatness
> 
> We some trill ass ******
> 
> ...


Never thought of you as reckless, mate..


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Phreshness and phatness
> 
> We some trill ass ******
> 
> ...


Lulz 
Sure - I can barely move. Sh*** I eat sushi all the time.


----------



## Spastic D. Muscipula (Jul 6, 2016)

I weigh a fair amount, thanks muscle. If I stopped dance I am sure my large consumption of mini M&ms would add something to me

I weigh around 130 and am 5'9


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Spastic D. Muscipula said:


> I weigh a fair amount, thanks muscle. If I stopped dance I am sure my large consumption of mini M&ms would add something to me
> 
> I weigh around 130 and am 5'9


Now that's a body type I could stand behind! Rock it my favorite leafy green carnivore.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

No "underweight" option


----------



## Headdesk (Jun 13, 2016)

I'd be happy to lose 5-10 pounds, but eh. I normally eat well so I'm not too concerned about my sweet tooth at this point.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I voted normal but I'm borderline underweight (according to BMI, around 18.5-19) and underweight (according to my doctor - I guess he's using something besides BMI). 

So I guess to answer the poll question, I am taking America in a new direction. :laughing: Just because there's food everywhere doesn't mean I have to eat it.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lois, men arent fat. Only fat women are fat.

I'm kidding, I'm kidding! Calm down everybody...

But yeah, I'm 175 pounds and 6'1, about average, most other men my height weigh around 170-210.


----------



## GinaM (Aug 1, 2016)

This fat kid doesn't even like cake, but I'm most certainly part of America's problem.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

BMI is normal, but I'm plump. I could lose a couple of kg.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

17.6% BMI so...underweight, I'm guessing. I'm just naturally really bony.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Smaller side of normal for me, although I was slightly underweight in high school.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm well below 20% bodyfat, so definitely not fat.

My ffmi is 17.5 adjusted to 16.8, which is pretty good for a girl.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

5'7
145 lbs
zero % body fat


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a double chin but I'm not obese. My body type is oval so most of my fat gets stored in the abdomen area..yeah... I have a pot belly... And large boobs..
I'm overweight but not obese.
I need to lose weight.
Basically it looks like I'm a few months pregnant, but I'm not.
This photo is a few months old I hate it but... Trying to explain my weight.
View attachment 565954


----------



## SwivelSwirl (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm underweight... *sigh* But I'm just not very hungry most of the time, and I don't like a lot of good foods, healthy or no...


----------

